# Antique no. 5000 ambassador question



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Do any of you guys collect antique reels? I have a 4 screw 5000 with leather case, tools, and parts. I also have a no. 6000 with the case and everything a well. The reels are mint and the cases have some cracks in them but are in one piece. I was thinking about selling them a while back and saw some going for 400-500, but I did a quick search today and only found a couple selling for way less. Does the price fluctuate drastically and depend on factors I don't know about? I was thinking about selling them to get some extra cash for boat stuff, but if now is not the time to sell I'll hold onto them till the price comes back around. Thanks and any info is appreciated.


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Reels*

Look at the web site called Freds classic ABU information. I have a few from back in the 60's, but since there are so many reels made they aren't worth much. Hope this helps.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i bought an old one at a garage sale years ago when i noticed the coat of arms on the sideplate was actual silver. never did much research into it but the s/n is 455429. i think its from the early to mid 60's


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't collect ABU's,but buy and use them,no matter what age they are.New condition in box 75 years old means new to me and of the very best quality.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Set a reserve auction on ebay see what you could get....but i have 6 or 7 5000 in black red and one in silver...i use the helll out of them they all date from 1968 to 1981 when i think my pops bought mine just after i was born..i would imagine you will top out around 150 to 200 depending on actual condition and box.... personally you should be using them they dont make em like that any more imo


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Old Ambassadeur Reel Collection*

I have about 150 of them. A few 4-screw, pearl crank handle and round counterweight on the handle. Red, green, black and silver. The only reels I've seen going for $400-$500 in the past were the black and gold Record reels that came in a wooden case. I was told that Japanese collectors had driven the price of the Ambassadeur reels up in the past. They are durable reels that are great for fishing with terminal tackle. I still use them for bottom fishing with dead bait. Then new reels are made in China and are no where close to the quality reels made in Sweden in the past. Collect/save some and enjoy/use some of the old Ambassadeurs! Good luck!


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The only reels I've seen going for 300+ on Ebay recently are the Morrum ZX series of reels.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*tru blu*

That's all i have xcept couple spin casters.penn reels.Don`t like the little reels.My abu`s fish anyway I need baitcast,lure caster,free shrimper etc.


----------



## Googan (Mar 21, 2013)

You should see the collection of antique reels and outboards Allan has at Seekfishing


----------

